

Concurrency Kit: framework for concurrent systems in unmanaged languages - sbahra
http://concurrencykit.org/

======
erichocean
Please expand the information available on your site; it's difficult to
determine what is actually available now, and what state it is in.

~~~
sbahra
Thank you for your feedback. <http://concurrencykit.org/doc/> and
<http://concurrencykit.org/support.html> attempt to elaborate the state
Concurrency Kit is in. Could you please be more specific?

------
CountHackulus
How does this differ from the new concurrency and parallelism constructs
available in C++11?

~~~
lukesandberg
This is compatable with ANSI C. Also it has a fairly large number of features,
especially around non blocking data structures and memory management.

